# Welcome to "Newbie Questions"



## Mike Greene

I'm going to be honest with you - this sub-forum is my sinister plan to get some of you guys to do my work for me! 

You see, we (Realitone) sometimes get tech support questions that aren't actually about our products. The customer may have questions about setting up Kontakt, or how to make an instrument track in their DAW, or why their USB keyboard doesn't work. We could send them to Native Instruments or their DAW or USB keyboard maker, but you guys know how that can be, so we usually go ahead and try to help these people out. The truth is, we can be more helpful than Avid will.

The problem is ... tech support is expensive! Plus, when they're finally up and running, we get the inevitable _"Why does it say 'Demo Mode' and quit after 15 minutes?"_ So we then explain the difference between Kontakt and Kontakt Player, they ask for a refund, and we file it under _"No good deed goes unpunished."_ All for a $29 copy of RealiWhistle.

So what I'd like to do is send those people here, and invite other developers to do the same. They can ask questions that may be too basic for our other sections, with the understanding that no question is too basic. Even aside from tech support, I think the sub-forum could be good resource.

This is an experiment at this point and we'll see how it works out. If you're in the mood to help out some newbies to the VI world, thank you!

*Additional note* - Please refrain from snarky replies in this sub-sction. While I do understand that the jokes are good natured, inside jokes (jokes that appeal mostly to veterans) can be intimidating to someone who is new to this stuff.


----------



## synthpunk

Welcome newbies. This "oldie" will try to help where he can. 

Be kind and Chillbot will design you a custom MS-paint avatar!!


----------



## rrichard63

All kidding aside, Mike, I think this is a great idea. As a fringe benefit, VI-Control might recruit some new members.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Good idea man. I’m not exactly new but I can see this being helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fredeke

I feel like a newbie in some matters, and a veteran in others. So I guess I'll be on both sides. 

Great intro, Mike.


----------

